# Wine Rack for Basement Corner



## k47k (Jan 24, 2014)

I had a corner of my basement reserved for storing junk. i had my dad build me this wine rack. each row holds 12 regular bottles or 9 big bottles. now i need to ramp up production!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks good! It will fill up faster than you think.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Jan 24, 2014)

lol send your dad to my house


----------



## Scott (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice work, now the fun part to fill it. Almost as much fun as depleting it!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 25, 2014)

very nice indeed.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2014)

k47k, very nice work! I like the fact that you can count your inventory relatively quickly with that set up.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 25, 2014)

I have one similar and love it. All my bottles are salvaged, so there not all the same, sometimes i can get 5 across sometimes 6. The rack like yours without the rounded part makes it easier for different size bottles.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 25, 2014)

I am wondering about a detail of the construction (because I am possibly interested in copying this design). Can you tell us how the vertical dividers are constructed? are they individual, small pieces, or did your dad cut slits in both the shelves and large sheets that form the dividers?


----------



## littlefootwines (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks really good nice work


----------



## k47k (Jan 25, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Can you tell us how the vertical dividers are constructed?



The vertical dividers are 1/4" plywood the horizontal shelves are 3/4" ply. the 1/4 vertical dividers sit in a slot (dado) that is milled in the top and bottom of the shelves.

hope this answers your question, if not PM me and ill explain further.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 25, 2014)

k47k said:


> The vertical dividers are 1/4" plywood the horizontal shelves are 3/4" ply. the 1/4 vertical dividers sit in a slot (dado) that is milled in the top and bottom of the shelves.
> 
> hope this answers your question, if not PM me and ill explain further.



Thank you for the information. I understand what you are saying. Wow, that is a lot of dadoeing. Your dad is a patient man. I think you owe him a few bottles of wine!!


----------



## RedZin (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice wine rack..


----------



## JandE (Aug 7, 2017)

Both storage methods are beautiful. The corner unit is awesome. Can't imagine what that cost to build. Our wine room shelves are less attractive (OSB blocks holding 12 with labels). The gentleman that put in our cooling system told me our storage room was 'HUGE." Gosh, I really think we are small scale in comparison to what I am seeing in the classifieds.


----------



## Brickhouse (Aug 9, 2017)

Looks great. I'm sure it'll be full soon!


----------



## bkisel (Aug 9, 2017)

OP goes back to December of 2014... I wonder if the shelves ever got filled.


----------

